# Alden Grant Last



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I just received my first order of shoes I had made on the Grant last and would like to hear others thoughts on the fit. The way I see it, the Grant is long like the Barrie but slightly narrower. If you have experience with the Grant, can you please chime in?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I just received my first order of shoes I had made on the Grant last and would like to hear others thoughts on the fit. The way I see it, the Grant is long like the Barrie but slightly narrower. If you have experience with the Grant, can you please chime in?


Tom, many people have posted the exact same thing about the grant last over at SF. I wear a 9.5E usually (sometimes a D, but not with any alden shoe!) but with alden's barrie, I have to go down to 9D. Barrie is longer and wider, and the grant is supposed to be longer in length like barrie but true to width.

BTW, may I ask (on behalf of alden fans here) what shoes are these?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

srivats said:


> Tom, many people have posted the exact same thing about the grant last over at SF. I wear a 9.5E usually (sometimes a D, but not with any alden shoe!) but with alden's barrie, I have to go down to 9D. Barrie is longer and wider, and the grant is supposed to be longer in length like barrie but true to width.
> 
> BTW, may I ask (on behalf of alden fans here) what shoes are these?


Thanks Sri.

You'll see very soon on my site.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

I recently purchased the Brooks Brothers Black Fleece black shell longwings; they are made by Alden on the Grant last. I'm generally an 11.5 to 12. BB didn't make the shoe in an 11.5, so I ordered the 11 and the 12. The 11s were too tight, the 12s are comfortable. I returned the 11.5s.

This is the only pair of Aldens that I own, but I have tried on some Alden bals on the Hampton last. The toebox on the Grant is roomier and I like that.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I just received my first order of shoes I had made on the Grant last and would like to hear others thoughts on the fit. The way I see it, the Grant is long like the Barrie but slightly narrower. If you have experience with the Grant, can you please chime in?


Tom - I can _almost_ wear the same size in the Grant longwings I tried as a Barrie last - but not quite. I wear a 10 in the Barrie and tried it in the Grant, but ended up with a 10.5.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jhcam8 said:


> Tom - I can _almost_ wear the same size in the Grant longwings I tried as a Barrie last - but not quite. I wear a 10 in the Barrie and tried it in the Grant, but ended up with a 10.5.


Thanks. That's kind of what I thought. I think the same length as the Barrie would be good w/a width wider.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Thanks Sri.
> 
> You'll see very soon on my site.


Tom, those shoes are mindblowing - the brown scotch grain is outstanding. Will you be doing E widths on these?

Also, do the barrie scotch grain longwings have the same leather? What is the difference between scotch grain and alpine grain leathers from Alden?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

srivats said:


> Tom, those shoes are mindblowing - the brown scotch grain is outstanding. Will you be doing E widths on these?
> 
> Also, do the barrie scotch grain longwings have the same leather? What is the difference between scotch grain and alpine grain leathers from Alden?


Thanks Sri, yeah, I was blown away by them too. Depending on how they sell, I may do a reorder.

The Alpine Grain is a smaller tighter grain. Almost looks like someone took a razor blade and cut up the shoe to look like a grain finish. Kinda weird explanation but I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Thanks Sri, yeah, I was blown away by them too. Depending on how they sell, I may do a reorder.
> 
> The Alpine Grain is a smaller tighter grain. Almost looks like someone took a razor blade and cut up the shoe to look like a grain finish. Kinda weird explanation but I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


I perfectly understand ... look at the alpine grain 947 pic here: 
(warning; VERY BIG photo):
https://blog.leffot.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dsc_07106.jpg

The grain on the scotch grain seems to be more "on" the surface, compared to the alpine grain. I have a vintage goatskin leather jacket (dad's) from the 50s that has great grain on the surface, and the leather has aged so amazingly. So many people have asked me where I got the jacket and whether I would sell it.

This shoe is going to be *very* popular. If you indeed reorder, send me an email!


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Tom,

Thanks for letting us know when receive new shoe models...also, an additional thanks for posting more than one picture of the new shoes. I always like to see a picture of the soles and a close up of the leather.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

JohnMS said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know when receive new shoe models...also, an additional thanks for posting more than one picture of the new shoes. I always like to see a picture of the soles and a close up of the leather.


Thank you John.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

to revive this one, i just got my first pair on the grant last from a seller at SF. regarding the fit, i went a half size up from the barrie, same width, and found that these fit much much better than the barrie. even in the half-size down, the barrie remains a sloppy shoe for me.

go grant last!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

closerlook said:


> to revive this one, i just got my first pair on the grant last from a seller at SF. regarding the fit, i went a half size up from the barrie, same width, and found that these fit much much better than the barrie. even in the half-size down, the barrie remains a sloppy shoe for me.
> 
> go grant last!


I'm glad you found a good fit. The Grant last is one of many Alden lasts that fit more normally than the Barrie. I wish these other lasts would become more available in the special make ups.

The Barrie last is a deal breaker for me on any and all shoes.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> to revive this one, i just got my first pair on the grant last from a seller at SF. regarding the fit, i went a half size up from the barrie, same width, and found that these fit much much better than the barrie. even in the half-size down, the barrie remains a sloppy shoe for me.
> 
> go grant last!


nephew 
good for you, what shoe did you get?


----------

